# BR30 in BR40 socket



## telemachos (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi,

What are the disadvantages of putting a BR30 lamp in a BR40 socket? CREE now makes a reasonably-priced 65W equivalent LED lamp -- but only in the BR30 size, whereas my fixtures take BR40s.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 19, 2013)

The 30 and 40 are the size of the bulb in 1/8 so 30 x 1/8 =3.75 inches and 40 x 1/8 = 5 inches. The smaller bulb will have a smaller foot print of light , if I can say it that way.
And welcome to the site.


----------



## gottodo1 (Dec 20, 2013)

LED Lamp.... I've done a bit of work designing those... it's ALL about the heatsink, if it's reasonably priced it probably doesn't have an adequate heatsink schema... but maybe with the extra 10/8ths for air flow due to the smaller size bulb, you're use period won't be cut down too much. Remember LEDs DIM (change color & lumen output decrease) long before they die just like Plasma TVs do but it's so slow you probably won't notice as the PN junction breakdown is very slow as long as it's cooled properly. A well cooled high output LED can last 1m hours with <10% decrease/chagne but it has to be in high air flow with a head spreader the size of a paper plate. 

I find LED lights work well in fan bases presumably because of the higher airflow and not so well in sideways enclosed light fixtures.


----------

